# ROTM February 2012 Winner!!!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations psycho1000r! Nice yellow/black combo. Your ride will be featured on the homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for the votes guys!! :cheersarty:


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats, saw your car at CSP this past weekend.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

andrews had my car longer than Ive owned it. tell him to finish the dam thing already!


----------



## 05GTOMo (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice YJ!!


----------

